# استخلاص الذهب ..الحلقة الثانية



## اسلام البدوي (31 يوليو 2009)

*طريقة استخلاص الذهب عن طريق الرصاص:-*
*1- **يتم تحميص الخامات الحاملة للذهب عند حوالى من(600 الى700 ) درجة مئوية لمدة تزيدعلى 12ساعة .*
*2- **يتم خلط الخامات بعد التحميص بالمواد الآتية (كربونات صوديوم 10- بوراكس 5 – سليكا20- اكسيد رصاص 20 ضعف الذهب المتوقع – فحم مطحون 10% من وزن الرصاص المضاف).*
*3- **يتم السبك عند درجة حرارة من(1200الى 1400)درجة مئوية لمدة ساعة ونصف.*
*4- **تؤخذ كرات الرصاص الحاملة للذهب بعد عملية السبك وتخضع لعملية تسمى **Cupellation**وهذه **العملية هى من أخطر المراحل لأحتمال تعرض الشخص لجرعات عالية من اكسيد الرصاص.*




*انا منتظر اى استفسارات عن الموضوع *
*برجاء تقييم الموضوع*


----------



## مهندس المحبة (1 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا أخي العزيز على الدرس وكنت بأنتظاره وونتظر المزيد من أبداعاتك ...


----------



## اسلام البدوي (2 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا أخى على المرور وسوف أكمل باقى الحلقات قريبا بإذن الله


----------



## shakeem (31 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور اخي على هالمجهود الرائع وكنت اتمنى لو كان الشرح باسهاب اكثر لتعم الفائدة


----------



## اسلام البدوي (10 يناير 2010)

مشكور أخى على المرور وأنا مستعد لشرح اى جزء غير واضح فى هذا الموضوع


----------



## رحال 222 (24 يناير 2010)

الاخ العزيز / اسلام البدوى اشكرك على هذة المعلومات القيمة واتمنى ان يوفقق الله فى العطاء الدائم ويجعله فى ميزان حسناتك ...
لى استفسار ارجو منك الاجابة علية عند اذابت الذهب فى محلول السيانيد هل يمكن ترسيبه بمسحوق الزنك بدون كربون وان كان فهل هو الزنك العادى ولا الزنك المعدنى اى معدن الزنك...
واك جزيل الشكر.......


----------



## عدلي اليماني (2 أبريل 2010)

سيدي هل ممكن الحصول علي الذهب الخام من غبار الذهب ( التبر ) و كيف يمكن ذلك


----------



## خالد عزمى (5 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## aminetanoute (5 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم اود ان اقول لك انه لدي عية من التربة تحتوي على الذهب و قد تمكنت من تصفية الذهب و لكن لم استطع ان افصله عن المعادن الاخرى كالكبريت مثلا ارجو منك ان تطلعني على الطريقة و المحاليل التي يجب اضافتها وبارك الله فيك .


----------



## اسلام البدوي (10 ديسمبر 2010)

الأخ aminetanoute 
لابد من تحديد نوعيات المعادن لتحديد طريقةالمعالجة واريد ان ارى صور العينات الأولية من هذه الصخور


----------



## hasan21 (11 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم 
بداية ارجو قبولي بينكم اما بعد السؤال هو لدي تجربة بسيطة
وضعت 1غرام من الذهب عيار24 بالماء الملكي بعد ساعة تقريبا انحل الذهب بالماء ولم يتبقى ولا جزء معدني اريد طريقة سحب وترسيب او استخراج هذا الذهب ولكم كل الشكر


----------



## yaqoobalhashmi (7 أغسطس 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
كيفك ياأخوي م/إسلام البدوى ابي شرح استخراج الذهب من الإلكترونيات ممكن تفيدنا
فضلا لا أمرا


----------

